# Where to buy plants?



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

Can anybody recommend a pet shop in Victoria where I can buy some plants?

PetSmart is a bit limited 


Thanks so much!

Jon


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you after any particular plant? Have you tried posting looking for post in the classified? See if April's Aquarium will mail them to you.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yep mail or harbour air.
Invitro and a lot of potted . Also
May be coming over to
Victoria april 8th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

